# Eisenkern Heavy Troopers



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Spotted this renedering of upcomming models from DreamForge Games, the EisenKern Heavy Trooper:










Quite frankly these guys look awesome, and at the 30MM scale same as GW, could make some awesome alternative models.

See more HERE on the DreamForge blog.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well if the minis are as good as the renders they will be pretty cool, his titan models were amazing so heres hoping these will be as good, i just hope he gives them enough variety, thats were alot of the indie producers fall down, small sprues and limited variety of parts meaning a rather bland looking army


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i get a heavy Templar feel from them.

coincidence:smoke:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Not much for the weapons and guns but the actualy guys themselve i rather like since im a helmet liver with models


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks a bit like an amalgamation of Samus Aran and a Space Marine.
Pretty though.

SGMAlice


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

They look nice, and I need Autocanons. Depending on how they are sold and for what price, I may get a few of those


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

might get some for counts as stormtroopers


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

khrone forever said:


> might get some for counts as stormtroopers


Thats a good idea. Don't know if many people checked the link for the extra pics, but they do come with a very cool alt head option:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That is a very cool head option and would make a great guardsman head... also, note the chest eagle


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> That is a very cool head option and would make a great guardsman head... also, note the chest eagle


Yeah, and it's missing a head.

Looks more like the American symbol than the Imperial.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice, very nice indeed. I have liked all of his work so far.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I must admit, when I saw the alternate head I was somewhat tempted to purchase some... Damn prettyful models being released when I've been cut 10 working hours :cray:


----------

